# Let the lead fly!



## heyop_erator (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you need molds?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome Joe

next is making some jigs!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive been thinking of pouring lead myself, im just afraid once I start, I wont be able to stop.


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 23, 2009)

Now you've done it! Thats the same way I started and now I have 10+ molds and I'm alway searching for more lead and molds.
WFFF


----------



## Mattman (Jan 23, 2009)

I started this summer. (I actually had a custom rod project that was going to require some custom poured lead counterweights so I bought a Lee lead melter.) I've now got 16 molds including one custom machined one.


----------

